# Iwagumi



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

BTW, does anyone know what these rocks are? I want more! Love em!

Tom


----------



## Garuf (12 Sep 2008)

Not sure, they're just plain 'ol landscapers aren't they? 
Also, this is my favourite scape you've ever done. Well done. I'd like to see some hair grass in there though, somewhere...


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

They're not landscapes. I'm using Landscapes under the moss (don't tell anyone!! lol), and they are different in both colour and texture. I'm liking the hairgrass Idea, I may have to try that. 

Tom


----------



## Garuf (12 Sep 2008)

Haha, you'll upset people saying that, I don't know on the the rock front, possibly slate or a shale?


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

Not sure, but it's not slate. See what others think....


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Sep 2008)

They look like Pagoda stone to me, they look great with the moss


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Sep 2008)

awesome mate. scape photography the lot.


----------



## zig (12 Sep 2008)

I think its good, but the middle stone is a bit lost and does not add anything to it IMHO, good idea on using the moss though, nice photography as well.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Sep 2008)

This scape is amazing as usual! I love all of your scapes to date. 

I just think the moss needs to cover the rock a bit more front left and middle right. Apart from that, brilliant - and the fish choice is spot on too.


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

I've just done a trim on the moss, so it's all nice and smooth  Put a bit more shape into it, so it should look much better once its grown in again. Thanks for the suggestions



> I just think the moss needs to cover the rock a bit more front left and middle right.



I want the moss to just grasp the bottom of that rock, so it looks like it's emerging from deep within the mound. 



> the middle stone is a bit lost and does not add anything to it IMHO



I tried removing the middle stone, but it looked a bit odd. Strange gap between the two others that didn't look right. I've put it back in, but turned slightly and IMO it looks better. Will get pics up in a sec...

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

Sorry about the quality, it's a phone pic...


----------



## JamesM (12 Sep 2008)

Nice Tom, really nice


----------



## planter (12 Sep 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> BTW, does anyone know what these rocks are? I want more! Love em!
> 
> Tom



Its Pagoda Tom! MA sell it. 
Nice looking Iwagumi, Different .....


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Sep 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Its Pagoda Tom! MA sell it.


Yeah thats what I thought I saw at MA@Morden looks pretty cool, when I setup my new shrimp tank might go for something different this time with rocks rather than wood


----------



## zig (12 Sep 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sorry about the quality, it's a phone pic...



Thats it  much better, the rock just needs to be defined more for the final photo, I found I had to do a double take in the first photo to actually see the middle rock. Very good Iwagumi layout IMO.


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the rock I.D. Planter   

Peter, after your last Iwagumi that means a lot, cheers!    I will have to try and get another decent photo tomorrow and switch it with the other photo before AGA closes   

Tom


----------



## Wolfenrook (12 Sep 2008)

Afraid that it doesn't look all that different to me, and certainly doesn't change my viewing of the layout either way.  The one thing that does really stick out to me is that forward most rock, it looks too big and bulky to me, takes away any sense of harmony.

The mosses look lovely though, and my 10 year old daughter really likes your pink lighting.

Ade


----------



## Bueller (12 Sep 2008)

Nice tank.

A couple of questions, what kind of moss is it? and what fish do you have in there?

Cheers.


----------



## PM (13 Sep 2008)

I love this, is it possible to buy this rock online people??????????????

I don't own a car you see


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2008)

Bueller - Its plain ol' Java Moss and White Cloud Mountain Minnows   

PM - I *think* I've seen it on aquaessentials once or twice   

Tom


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2008)

Right, I've got another photo today post-trim and rock re-positioning

Which would you use?

Yesterday's?





Or Today's?




Tom


----------



## PM (13 Sep 2008)

First pic looks a lot more natural/established to me, but the rock looks a little nicer in the second  

BTW, how big is this tank??


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2008)

It's a 40cm  About 25l


----------



## jay (13 Sep 2008)

Like the naturalness of the first, but theres something about the second... like the compact look of the moss. Looks like its just had a trim?
But I guess natural is what we're all aiming for  
That is Pagoda stone, awesome for Iwagumi.... for anything.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Sep 2008)

I vote 1st. It looks much better with the moss covering the substrate.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Sep 2008)

todays stone
yesterdays moss.


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2008)

Aaahhh well it'll grow back!


----------



## joyous214 (15 Sep 2008)

wow like the rock the greeness so lush


----------



## Tom (24 Sep 2008)

New shot just quickly. The aim was just to get rid of the horrible purple background!





Tom


----------



## PM (24 Sep 2008)

*Very* nice!

I want your rocks


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Sep 2008)

ui liked the purple background


----------



## Tom (24 Sep 2008)

Trust you!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Sep 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I want your rocks



i want your purple background!


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Oh nice, really unusual scape 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Oct 2008)

I like the tension created by that middle "boulder" which sorta hangs slightly, like it's on the edge of a cliff


----------



## jam ez!! (22 Oct 2008)

love this scape, excellent photography too!!

Thanks 

James


----------



## Jeremy (23 Oct 2008)

I don't think its Pagoda stone Tom.

It looks more like the stuff I have at home, which is called Elephant skin, and comes from South Africa from Savannah Marketing.


----------



## jay (23 Oct 2008)

They're very similar but I don't think the elephant skin has the burnt orange, copper type veining that pagoda stone has.
Also, the cracks in elephant skin are usually deeper and a little more uniform.

I could be wrong though... A MA store I go to keeps them both in the same basket. Nightmare trying to get pieces the same.


----------

